# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cafe - x6 - số 29,ngõ 163 xã đàn

## nguyetnt

Một điểm dừng chân mới cho những ai muốn tìm nơi để thư giãn, để hội họp, để tâm sự… vào bất cứ ngày nào trong tuần. Hãy thử một lần khám phá CAFE – X6 để rồi sau đó bạn sẽ nhớ đến  CAFÉ-X6 như “người bạn tri ân” của mình lúc nào mà không hay.


Vô tình hay hữu ý khi lần đầu tiên bạn đến nơi đây, bước chân vào và cảm nhận nét yên bình, tĩnh lặng với không gian lãng mạn dễ làm con người ta xua tan mệt mỏi và có cảm giác thật thư thái. Với một không gian tuy không quá rộng nhưng hãy thử một lần cảm nhận X6 - Café bạn sẽ thấy sự khác biệt đến khó tin...                                                 


NHÀ HÀNG X6 Café còn phục vụ  - Cơm văn phòng - Điểm tâm sáng

Từ 07h -10h  Điểm tâm sáng         : Bún thang X6 + đồ ăn nhanh
Từ 11h -14h  Cơm trưa văn phòng : theo menu
Từ 16h-23h : Cháo sườn niêu X6
Cafe từ 7h-23h





Ngoài ra  Cafe – X6 được trang bị hệ thống truyền hình cáp, bóng đá K+, đường truyền Wifi giúp bạn có thể kết nối với bạn bè, tán gẫu hay xen ngang một chút công việc khi cần thiết.. Với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách khi đến với X6

 Hãy đến với chúng tôi để thưởng thức những món đồ uống và đồ ăn ngon tuyệt trong không gian ấm cúng, lãng mạn đầy mầu sắc..

Chúng tôi nhận tổ chức sinh nhật sự kiện : Party, họp lớp…dành cho nhóm khách < 30 người, chọn gói 399k cho nhóm khách 10 người.

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để nhận được sự phục vụ nhiệt tình và chu đáo.


Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ !

Café X6

ĐC : số 29 ngõ 163 Xã Đàn, Đống Đa, Hà Nội ( đối diện 153 Đặng Văn Ngữ )

ĐT : 01232779999

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe' X6_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

vừa có cafe vừa có đồ ăn ak

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

